# Redundancy check list advice needed



## theoneill (14 Nov 2008)

Hi all

Unfortunately I was placed on protective notice and expect to be made redundant in 4 weeks. There are 12 of us in the same boat with varying amounts of salary and time served.

Also the employer suggested that we all meet as a group to discuss our options.

I could really use some good advice on how to proceed and also how to receive the maximum amount of redundancy possible, judging by the current labour market some of us may be unemployed for some time.

Any help / advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Calebs Dad (14 Nov 2008)

I would suggest that you take advice on this as there are many factors to consider. It is not just as easy as checklist. Contact your Trade Union etc


----------



## Sue Ellen (14 Nov 2008)

Sorry to hear that you may be losing your job.

There is a previous thread here on redundancy checklist.

This website may be helpful http://www.redundancy.ie/


----------



## D8Lady (14 Nov 2008)

There's a list of information on the [broken link removed]


----------



## theoneill (17 Nov 2008)

Thanks all, I'll be looking into these later.

Also just one other thing. If any of us get a job before our positions are officially redundant do we forfeit any redundancy payment?


----------



## Black Sheep (17 Nov 2008)

No
Being made redundant has no bearing on whether you get another job in a week or a year. When you are made redundant, job's gone, end of .............  You are entitled to your redundancy.  New job is a seperate issue and has nothing to do with the old one


----------

